# Using Native Plants for Garden and Landscape



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2014)

Choosing native plants for environmental benefits and ease of growth...http://energytimes.com/pages/departm...tters0413.html


----------



## That Guy (Apr 1, 2014)

Going native is a sure recipe for success.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 1, 2014)

Even in the harshest conditions . . .


----------

